# Thread fotográfico: Miraflores, San Isidro, Barranco, Lince y Jesús María



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hoydía me pase la mañana entera con una amiga que me hizo la taba a tomar fotos por todos lados, son varias, algunos edificios en construcción también, voy a tratar de subir todas hoy. Espero que les guste.

*Miraflores* 








El edificio de Tim remodelado (como lo prometí Jota)










































Este es el edificio donde vive Pedro Suarez Vertiz, según mi amiga.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias Filter! Que bacan tu thread! El edificio de Tim quedo estupendo!! Bravazo!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Que bueno que te hayas paseado por lima, es bacán hacerlo, por lo menos a mí me gustaAunque me imagino que no habrá sido tan comodo salir hoydía porque hizo un frío....miercoles, en la universidad hacía un frío de miercoles. Poe cierto, gracias por poner las fotos


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, Filter! Se nota que te gusta ver el detalle arquitectónico!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo recorrido. Me gusto el ultimo edificio...se ve unico.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Esperen que aún faltan varias imágenes más.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Edificios en construcción (Miraflores):


























La remodelación de las oficinas de la U. Ricardo Palma:









































Sorry por la segunda imagen, la edité mal.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*San Isidro*


































































Chevere la casa no?









Esta también aunque no es casa









Firma de abogados 









Pequeño parque cerca a la Av. 2 de Mayo









kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que bacanes tus fotos! Sigue aportando!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

San Isidro siempre con su charm!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Barranco*

De Barranco tomé algunas nomás, pero estoy casi seguro que estas son en su mayoría inéditas en el foro.


























Taller del puente de los suspiros

















Estas son las que más me gustan


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Una más de San Isidro


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Que buen thread Filter! recien veo como quedo el edificio TIM de larco, ya era hora que lo remodelaran. Esos departamentos en Miraflores se ven muy bien, a proposito de ello, el otro dia que estuve por ahi, el taxista corto camino por estas zonas residenciales, desconocidas para mi, que estan detras de san antonio, y vi varios de estos depas que has tomado, y no tienen nada que envidiar a san isidro o la molina. 

Sigue tomando mas fotos!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En Miraflores hay muchos edificios cheveres y es un boom de residenciales, por todas las calles carteles anunciando próximos edificios y demás. Solo falta el soterramiento del cable! jejejeje


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Jesús María*

Solo tengo dos pero aquí las pongo.

Skyline


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*Para finalizar mi amado distrito: Lince*

El Dorado










































Ojalá y les haya gustado el mini tour fotográfico por Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenas fotos! Que feo esta el edificio El Dorado...

Te cuento que a ese mirador de Barranco habre ido quizas una vez en mi infancia...ni se como llegar...solo me acuerdo que se iba por la Bajada de Baños y se desviaba por un pasaje antes de llegar a la playa....pucha, ni me acuerdo!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si el Dorado deberían arreglarlo, pero bueno eso va a demorar tiempo....

Yo nunca había entrado a esa zona, mi amiga me llevó y me dijo que era la mejor vista y no se equivocó.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Filter said:


> Firma de abogados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Filter, bien bkns tus fotos, parece q nos gustó la misma casa :lol: :lol: tb estuve x esa zona :yes: :lol: hace más de un mes y tomé estas fotos, espero cooperar a tu thread , linda la casa de abogados no? me parece q es más bonita q en la foto :yes: ah tb la parte de Barranco de la bajada es super bonita, las casas y depas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si Solange la firma de abogados es super chevere, muy buen diseño!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Hoy el día taba feo y frío, pero tus fotos tan kay:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jejejeje gracias, cada vez que pueda tomaré algunas fotos.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si, gracias Filter, por tu esfuerzo de salir con el frío que dicen que hace.
No le tomaste de repente una fotito a tu amiga?


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

el edificio de la firma de abogados es muy hermosa por favor ke alguien cnsiga la foto de noches es expectacular


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> San Isidro siempre con su charm!


Encanto J, encanto, no charm.... (te estoy jodiendo!)


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*
Muy buenas fotos filter !!!!  
Sobre todo por ser sitios q no se ven muy seguido. A mi me gusto este edificio, son raras las veces q elementos tradicionales de la arquitectura limeña, como esas barandas de los balcones, se usan en un edificio nuevo. Tiene mucho merito y creatividad.  *


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

algun día haré un recorrido asi y a lo mejor tome fotos pero al nivel del suelo porque no tengo a ningun conocido que viva en alguna residencial por esos lares


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me gustan tus fotos de Lince, es un distrito muy pintoresco, con sus casas de colores tan caracterìsticos. Gracias por poner a Jesùs Marìa, mi distrito amado.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

@Renzo_7: Cuando vi el edificio con los balcones, me sorprendí, ese edificio es muy pintoresco en verdad, resalta entre todos los demás a pesar de ser de baja altura, mezcla con muy buen gusto la modernidad y los balcones.

@Vane: Si Jesús María es muy bonito, iba a tomar más fotos, pero el rollo se me acabó, voy a tomar algunas más pero la próxima semana quizás, muchos edificios en construcción allí también.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

muy bonito el recorrido q hiciste Filter! lince se ve bonito, pero le hubieras tomado una foto al castillo rospigliosi!!!!!! :bash: (mntira!) muy bonito este thread


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

qUE BUENAS FOTOS fILTER, ME GUSTARON LAS DE BARRANCO, MIRAFLORES, SAN ISIDRO Y LINCE... O SEA TODAS.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Que pajas las fotos!! y una mención especial por poner fotos de distritos que se mencionan muy poco en el foro (Jesús María y Lince, por ejemplo) Una pregunta: alguien sabe cuales son las alturas de los edificios de la Residencial San Felipe? Algunos de ellos tienen más de 12 pisos....

Por otro lado, se han fijado que fea imagen dan los cables eléctricos aéreos?? Deberíamos hacer una campaña para que al menos en algunas áreas de la ciudad se haga cableado subterráneo. Esa maraña de cables colgando entre los edificios es realmente asquerosa. que les parece?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jejeje me alegra que les gustaran las fotos, fácil y tomo unas más el fin de semana.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Excelente y grande Lima! siempre mostrando algo nuevo!*

Felicitaciones Filter por las fotos , estàn muy buenas


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

rojo en DC said:


> Que pajas las fotos!! y una mención especial por poner fotos de distritos que se mencionan muy poco en el foro (Jesús María y Lince, por ejemplo) Una pregunta: alguien sabe cuales son las alturas de los edificios de la Residencial San Felipe? Algunos de ellos tienen más de 12 pisos....
> 
> Por otro lado, se han fijado que fea imagen dan los cables eléctricos aéreos?? Deberíamos hacer una campaña para que al menos en algunas áreas de la ciudad se haga cableado subterráneo. Esa maraña de cables colgando entre los edificios es realmente asquerosa. que les parece?


Sobre el cableado, los edificios por ejemplo de Miraflores son muy bonitos, pero a la hora de tomar la foto, el cableado lo malogra todo, deberían de proponer un plan de soterramiento del cable.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

DEBERIAS TOMAR TAMBIEN DE LOS PUEBLOS DE LA SIERRA DE LIMA, ESPECIALMENTE DE LA ZONA DE HUAROCHIRI, DICEN QUE SON MUY HERMOSOS.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos. Despues de casi 2 semanas de no visitar el foro. Es una agradable sorpresa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bajopontino si se me presenta la opotunidad de ir, tomaré fotos.

BHK25 welcome back kay:


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

Impresionante Lima. Tengo un amigo lime~o que hacia surfing haya. No sabia que se podia hacer surfing en Lima, que envidia! Me gustaria ir a Lima algun dia, y tambien a Cuzco. Diganme una cosa. Si yo tuviera que escoger entre las dos ciudades para irme a turistear, cual me recomendarian? Por lo que vi en "Diarios de Motocicleta", Cuzco se ve lindisima. Pero lima parece ser mas interesante...quien sabe!...

Yo soy nuevo en el skyscrappercity. Los invito a ver y comentar sobre mi primera trenza "Bogota La Cuidad" en el foro de Ciudades y Rascacielos. Skyscraper me parece magnifico, uno aprende hartisimo sobre otros lugares. No sabia que Lima era TAN TAN enorme! Muy buenas las fotos!!!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta muy bueno el thread ! son vistas desconocidas muy interesantes ! buen aporte !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CeC said:


> Impresionante Lima. Tengo un amigo lime~o que hacia surfing haya. No sabia que se podia hacer surfing en Lima, que envidia! Me gustaria ir a Lima algun dia, y tambien a Cuzco. Diganme una cosa. Si yo tuviera que escoger entre las dos ciudades para irme a turistear, cual me recomendarian? Por lo que vi en "Diarios de Motocicleta", Cuzco se ve lindisima. Pero lima parece ser mas interesante...quien sabe!...
> 
> Yo soy nuevo en el skyscrappercity. Los invito a ver y comentar sobre mi primera trenza "Bogota La Cuidad" en el foro de Ciudades y Rascacielos. Skyscraper me parece magnifico, uno aprende hartisimo sobre otros lugares. No sabia que Lima era TAN TAN enorme! Muy buenas las fotos!!!!!!


Bueno, hay mucho por ver!! El Cusco es lo maximo, Machu Picchu, Arequipa, las playas del norte, Lima tambien...etc, etc.

Ahh, no creas que el Centro de Lima esta plagado de ambulantes como en la pelicula, esos vendedores los pusieron ahi para la pelicula...es mas, ni en esa epoca era asi.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

no vi la pelicula


----------

